

Issue 1748 in chromium: noscript-like javascript filtering desired - romland
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=1748

======
romland
Last comment (right now): _Since version 5.0.317.2 dev for windows (not tested
on linux or mac) google chrome has now built-in javascript, cookies and
plugins blocking, based on a blacklist (block javascript on this site and
allow all the others) or a whitelist (block every javascript except from
'www.yt.com' in this case it allows all embedded js, probably including
syndication ;) 'in www.yt.com').

The settings are in the new "content" button into "under the hood" tab._

All I need now is faster access to the whitelist and ability to add temporary
permissions, then I'm about ready to switch to Chrome.

